# Power windows don't work.



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi, my windows stopped working. Actually none of the buttons of the driver's side master switch work. The door lock switch on the passenger side works, however no windows go up or down. The fuse next to the battery labeled windows is ok. Could it be another fuse, a bad relay or a bad master switch? What do you guys think? thanks.
The car is a 2000 Altima GXE.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Its pretty common as far as I'm concerned that that switch is a POS. I lost mine but it only shut down my drivers side window. But when I removed it I still couldn't move any of my other windows. I believe that they are all connected to the master one some how. I believe I got mine from Autopartswarehouse.com. They price match anyone on the internet. It was $118 from my dealership and I think I got it for somewhere in the $60 range. It was a nice little deal. Good luck with it.

Darktide


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

I've got the 2000 GXE too and as Darktide said it could be a common problem for this
year. Mine only affected the 2 front windows, in my case I took the master switch off
the door, separated the housing {you will see the phillips head screws}and used a very small screwdriver to to manipulate the contacts. After about 4 times of pulling it apart and
putting it back together it was fixed. It's been a year later and no problems so I would
encourage you to give it a shot. The dealer here wanted $ 106 for a new master switch
I didn't want to pay it so I was glad to be able to fix it myself.


----------



## pse1937 (Aug 19, 2006)

hi i ,m having the same type problem with my 20000,tried prying the switch cover off but it started to crack on me. how do you assess the switch? THERE ARE No screws,am itrying to pry it off at the wrong place. thanks.


----------



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

pse1937 said:


> hi i ,m having the same type problem with my 20000,tried prying the switch cover off but it started to crack on me. how do you assess the switch? THERE ARE No screws,am itrying to pry it off at the wrong place. thanks.



I believe there was a screw but I may be wrong. When I take a look at my wife's Altima I'll let you know.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

pse1937 said:


> hi i ,m having the same type problem with my 20000,tried prying the switch cover off but it started to crack on me. how do you assess the switch? THERE ARE No screws,am itrying to pry it off at the wrong place. thanks.


On the 2000 GXE:
Pry up on the front of the cover face {end towards dash} then pull switch up and out toward front of car.
The wire harness is pretty short so you can't pull it to far out until you detach the harness.
After the switch is out of the door turn it over there are 3 phillips head screws on the 
underside unscrew them and you can pull the casing apart to access the contacts.


----------

